# MAC - Plushglass - March 2007



## lara (Mar 26, 2007)

Please place all your Plushglass swatches and product images in this thread, please. Please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible!

This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter to the Plushglass discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story thread.


----------



## yLLiS (Mar 30, 2007)

My plushglasses on NC25:
http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j1...plushglass.jpg


----------



## babylis12 (Mar 31, 2007)

on c4 skin

bare lips:





oh-oh!:


----------



## Padmita (Apr 2, 2007)

Posh it up vs. Nymphette:






Posh it up on lips (sorry, pic is a little too blue):


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 9, 2007)

Here is my contribution: Plushglass in ANGELCREAM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



No Flash
Before:






After






For reference, i am NW20


----------

